# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Cili eshte Nga Priderit Me i Dashur Nena Apo Babai , Dhe Pse ?

## engjulli_peje^

Cili nga Prinderit Doni me Shume nene Apo baban , dhe Pse .


Pasi nje Debat te gjat Me grupmoshen time Vendosa te Hap kete tem Te Marr dhe mendimet Tuaja ,

Nena Apo Babai eshte me i dashur per Ne .

----------


## YaSmiN

Babai mbase qe ngjajme edhe mi ben te gjithe deshirat.Me ka pike te dobet ndoshta prandaj.

----------


## BaBa

Ta maresh me nai an BABA duhet ma shum  :perqeshje:  {shaka}



Si baba si nana , nuk ndahen siç ato nuk ndajne femite e tyre  :shkelje syri:

----------


## BEHARI

vec me dasht me rrejt vollahi,se NANA eshte shum e shtrejte!
edhe Babai shuuuuum i dashur ,por Nenat e gjora vuajn me shum 
per te rritur femijet e vet!

prandaj dhe kur vritesh dikun thua O KUKU NAN! e jo KUKU BAB!

----------


## elen

*Pyetje bere ti tani?????*

----------


## SaS

nena eshte me dashur !!! ajo dihet !!! nuk po themi per raste te rralla kur baba eshte me i dashur !!! por ne 99 % te rasteve nena eshte me e dashur !!!

----------


## engjulli_peje^

> *Pyetje bere ti tani?????
> Kodi PHP:
> Te gjithe do vdesin nje dite ,por te pakte ata qe rrojten vertet. 
> 
> 
> *



Me vjen keqe elen
Qe ke dhen nje Pergjigje te Tille
Flasim per Dashurin cili nga Prinderit eshteMe i dashur nga Femijet?

Nejse ky ishte mendimi jot 


Me Respekt Saimiri

----------


## vlonjatja_usa

Nena eshte gjithmone me e dashur sepse e shpreh me shume ndersa baballaret jane shume te dashur por se shprehin aq hapur. Baballaret jane me tolerante ndaj femijve se mamate se skalojne aq shume kohe me femijet sa mamate.

----------


## e panjohura

Se pari kerkoj falje nga te gjithe baballaret por kete se kam then une por eshte nje thenje e gjyshes sime qe jetoj plot 105 vite dhe ishte shum e kthjellt deri ne vdekje Citoj ,,BABA ME PRAPANIC TE MBARON ME PRAPANIC TE SHIQON"Thuhet me ndryshe po une ja ndrrova pak fjalen ,,prapanic"

e panjohura

----------


## engjulli_peje^

> Si baba si nana , nuk ndahen siç ato nuk ndajne femite e tyre


Problemi qendron ketu QE cili eshte per ne me i dashur ,Per ty Pikerisht cili eshte nena apo babai, tek cili ke mbeshtetje me shume  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Zemrushja

Nuk mund te votoj.. Per mua jane te dy te dhembshur..

----------


## 100% BRUNE-BABY

Babi kuptohet se ne gocat jemi me te lidhura me te!

----------


## nine_gj

Gocat jane te lidhura me shume me nenat,por kam nje shoqe dhe habitesha se si i tregonte babait te saj gjithcka, kur them cdo gje,cdo gje ..........

----------


## Michaela

wow...une per vete kam mbeshtetje edhe nga mami edhe nga babi...na mami kam beshtetje te tjera na babi mbeshtetje te tjera...kjo do te thote qe te dy i dua njesoj si ata mua...kurre nuk do beje nje ndarje per ta pasi i kam njesoj gjysem zemre e ka njeri gjysmen tjeter  tjetri.

----------


## nine_gj

Gezohem per ty mi Goce  Ha Ro Me qe je e lidhur me te dy.Ashtu duhet por ne fund te fundit njeri te kupton dhe te toleron me shume

----------


## Michaela

> Gezohem per ty mi Goce  Ha Ro Me qe je e lidhur me te dy.Ashtu duhet por ne fund te fundit njeri te kupton dhe te toleron me shume


Jo perkundrazi kuptohem e me tolerojn te dy pasi jam tip qe kuptohem me te dy prindrit ne cdo situat.

----------


## no name

Smund ta vecoj dashurin e asnjerit.. por Babai me ndihmon me shum ne te gjitha aspektet.

----------


## _Elena_

*Te dy jan te dashur por si NENA nuk ka 

Kot nuk thon....* 

*''Meme nate e meme dite,babe me te treten dite''*

----------


## Visage

Me te vertet qe nuk mund t'i ndaj pasi i dua shume te dy, por icik me shume debulese e kam babin, mbase ngaqe ngjajme shume ne karakter, mbase ngaqe kam qene cupa e babait gjithmone ...

----------


## SaS

me e dashur nena eshte kuptohet ne shumicen e rasteve !!! ajo dihet boterisht !!! eshte edhe nje fjale e urte !!! kush e rrit femijen perkedhelia e nenes !!! :buzeqeshje:

----------

